# Carpe Diem Assisi



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 8, 2008)

Just did a quick check on my ongoing and this is on hold.  Gotta run to work so don't have time now to check reviews but thought I would seek out opinions here too.

Thanks!


----------



## CarlK (Oct 9, 2008)

We exchanged into a one-bedroom in May, 2008.  Negatives: Very small living room/dining room/kitchen area. Our unit would not have been suitable for more than 2 people.  Unit could have used painting.  Grounds were not well-maintained.  Positives: We had a large balcony with a great view of the Umbrian hills.  Good location to explore Assisi and surrounding area.

We did not see any other units, but, from what I have heard, the units differ in terms of configuration, size, etc. In other words, it's hard to say what you will get.  You definitely need a car.

Any specific questions?

Carl


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 9, 2008)

*Released it*

After reading reviews here and on RCI decided not to book it.  Hopefully an exchange will come through that meets my criteria- EG I would book La Ferreia if it was offered without the mandatory half-board!

Thanks for your reply, CarlK.


----------

